# 3'angulum



## evilarsen (Feb 4, 2020)

My first thread here, cheers ! Gretting from France.
Not my first plan for the finish...but my mistakes got this and i love it.
Now i'm looking for change resistor or capacitor value for just a little more bass (lowpass ?) If someone do this modification  before...

Ps: i have seen the post about the useless parts after building it, so...


----------



## Reno315 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nailed the enclosure man!


----------



## Dali (Feb 4, 2020)

Très réussie !


----------



## Barry (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice


----------



## David (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice enclosure !
I'm also interessed by this lowpass modification.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice work, looks great.


----------



## Keith (Feb 7, 2020)

nice build.. I personally would have stayed away from putting a 33 on it but cool bro.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 8, 2020)

The "33" increases the value 5x.  At least _some _people think so.


----------



## evilarsen (Feb 8, 2020)

Ah Ah Ah, as I said, it was not my first idea of finishing, I had made a design with the lettering GAH in front of a triangle. But I found a cool metallic dark gray spray can. As I did without primer, the paint does not hold well and is easily removed with a blade. I made a simple stencil of a '' 3 '' and I scraped with a cutter. I applied a clear coat to keep it in place. This pedal is for me, I don't want to sell it. I should have done a '' 66 '' to increase the value x10.


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks great evilarsen !

Really like what you done with the enclosure...

Mike


----------



## evilarsen (Mar 8, 2020)

I try the Chuck tips for keep more bass of the original sound, make R12 n' R16 10K both, i works fine with my gear. Thank man


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 8, 2020)

I messed around with mine this weekend , i really didn't like it in standard tuning and im to lazy to drag out my seven string thats in the very back in the gear corner. I used my Digitech drop to do drop C and had it almost to where i liked it it was missing something tho...

I set my mids low on the amp and boosted the tHirtytHree with a LGSM that had the green Led's  and that fit in very nicely added some smoothness and got lost riffing for about 3hours ! Sounds pretty awesome...i think Big Hairy Guitars done the same thing if i rem correctly. Had setting at 2pm sweet spot....playing with my Mesa cab with V30's Chugging away !

Mike


----------

